# When did you get dye stealers?



## AlwaysTheAunt

I'm curious when did everyone get their dye stealers? 

Here is mine 16dpo :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Normally between 14-17 dpo
With my last pregnancy it was earlier 12/13 dpo on frer and lines mega dark on ic, was twins but lost one x


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

xxmyheartxx said:


> Normally between 14-17 dpo
> With my last pregnancy it was earlier 12/13 dpo on frer and lines mega dark on ic, was twins but lost one x

Oh wow, there seems to be a big range when i googled out of curiosity :) sorry you lost a twin x. My husband was meant to be a twin but his mum lost one too. 

I didnt have any frer on hand so no idea if i would have gotten it any earlier but stoked to have it now


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! Mine were around 18-20dpo


----------



## markswife10

I got my first dye stealer at about 17DPO, which is normal for me with all of my pregnancies.


----------



## MrsKatie

Never!! My test line will get a bit darker than control but in all my pregnancies I never got dye stealers!


----------



## HopefulPony

I never tested for long enough to get a dye stealer- yours looks fab though!!!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

MrsKatie said:


> Never!! My test line will get a bit darker than control but in all my pregnancies I never got dye stealers!

Wow thats incredible!


----------



## Megan0625

I'd say I got mine around 17-18DPO. I did IVF so it's hard to say the exact day but I think that's about right. :) Your test looks great!


----------

